# Question. *Lyrae Update*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay the doe I'm getting soon (on spring break! Yay!) is supposed to be bred for a June kidding, how can I make sure she doesn't get to stressed on the 4+ hours ride here? We'll be transporting her in a large dog crate inside the back of my mom's van. Is there anything else I should know about transporting her from one state to another? Thanks!

Here she is! :stars: 
http://caperingvalleynubians.com/id116.htm


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

I am not sure if you already know this but you need to find out your state's requirements as far as bringing in new goats from out of state. Some require scrapies tags and a health cert.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

Thanks for the reminder! I almost forgot! :doh:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

You are very welcome! Glad I could help.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

Okay here's what it says, "CVI within 30 days of entry + individual ID compliant with USDA Scrapie Program" Does that mean a vet check-up and a scrapies tag? Where do I get a Scrapies tag again?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

My 2 cents - if she is going ot be in the back of a van no one will see you cross the state lines and why go through all that effort to get the vet check and all.

I have transported goats over statelines with no issues. It is when you have a livestock traylor that they will stop you and ask for the paperwork (but not always)


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

Are you sure? I want to make sure I get everything right and don't ruin this.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

if you are worried ask the breeder adn see what she says. If she thinks the border between you states is particular then you might want to. But she may know if it is necessary or not.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

Okay thanks! :greengrin:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

I think just being in the van with you will help her. We always carry my goats that way. I always give probios before the trip and after just to keep her tummy in good condition should the stress bother her rumen. I think that's just about all you an do. Good luck!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

i agree with stacy. i have sold goats that were going out of state & in tyhe back of a van & no one stoped them to ask for any papers. also if the doe is reg with ADGA you can use the tattoo instead of a tag. i have taken my goats from maine to TN. TN to TX's & back to TN & i never got stopped once & i was pulling a stock trailer. i have gone it to KY twice to shows & never stopped. so i would say in the back of a ven they won't even know.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

yup i agree with stacey too. being in the back of a van you can only see the top of the crate and really cant twll what it is upon a glance. I have even transported thirty + head of goats across from washington to oregon in a tock trailer with no paperwork more then a few times with no problems. Oregon never pulls people over for that kind of thing. We had a tailter with crates of kids and a pickup with five does in the back comeing from oregon into washington. Washington plates never once got stopped. Some state just have more important things i guess. Now i do carry registration papers in the seat with me. In case i do get stopped i can identify every goat. Any goat not registrered i write doen tattoo numbers and colors. not specific to breed standard cuz a cop wont know what a cou clair is (alpines) but tan front quarters black rear quarters black dorsal legs and marks on face + tattoos. 
Kids coming from te airport i always have someon drive for me and i hold the kid on the way home. adults, i take a bag of baby carrots long, talk to them give them a few treats. they usually just lay dow and get comfy.
beth


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

I just wanted to say that she is really pretty! I like her a lot. Fritzie, is that true in every state that you can use an ADGA tattoo instead of a scrapies tag? I did not know that.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

Thanks so much everyone! That will make it so much easier on me and I bet on Lyrae too. :greengrin:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

I wasnt thinking about the van and not being able to see what was inside....duh moment on me...hehe I am good at that. It sure would be good if you dont have to do all of that to her and cause more stress.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

Yep, when I got Pixie she rode in the cab of a truck. She didn't have health papers or anything and it didn't cause any problems. I am sure it will be fine!

That is so exciting that she is coming so soon! :leap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

Okay that's what we're doing!

Thanks Katherine, that helps. You have NO IDEA how excited I am!!! :leap: She's going to be a great addition to my herd!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Question.*

sorry shazze it took me so long to reply. i had sold one when i was in maine that was going to KY & they would use the adga tattoo instead of a scrape tag. now i am not sure if all states will do that but mine are show goats & i refuse to put tags in there ears. when i came up from tx to tn last march i had 2 does that were due to kid in a couple of weeks. i put them up in the front of the trailer & each had there own seperate space & i stopped every 2 hrs to check on them. the did just fine & kidded with no trouble. having traveled quit a bit with my girls the things i do is not give them a full meal of grain(i do give them hay the whole trip) & i give them all probios & nutra drench before i load them. i came from maine to TN in january & i had 13 does with me(9 of th3em due in april) & they got off the trailer like it had been a 3 hr ride.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like I'll be getting Lyrae on May 2nd or 3rd! Someone's coming to pick up a horse anyways and said on their way down here they'd be more than willing to bring her to me! I really hope this doesn't fall out too! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool!! thats great


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

That's great! I hope you are able to get her! :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I'm so excited! (again :roll: ) I'll be getting plenty of pics of her. You'll end up like this. :hair:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay based on the one picture I have of her, what do you think are her strongest and weakest points?










I'd really like to know. Thanks!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Now I'm getting her on the third. Had to change the date because of her work. But that's still only _*3 days away!!!*_ I'm getting so excited! :wahoo: :stars: :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That is awsome Crissa!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i think she is a nice doe. I really like her rear leg angulatrion and width between the hocks. She toes straight ahead. I would like to see a little longer neck on her and a lettle more level over the rump.
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks goathappy! Think I'll be able to do any good on the online goat show? :wink: 

sparks879-Thanks! I really appreciate you telling me what you think her faults are, that means I can find the right buck for her easier. Do you think her spots will be really distracting in the ring? I've heard that they can be a pretty bad distraction for the eyes.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i think it depends on the doe. In alpines ( the only breed i have) a black and white doe seems to pop out from the rest of them. They seem to be the first that grab my attention and if they are a nice doe they hold it. I think color can be distracting but if she is well put together doe she will hold the judges attention with more then her coloration. If she isnt a nice doe but has some eye popping color patturn i think the judge may look at her first but a good judge will see past the color and look at the doe herself. 
Now there are some color patturns that make animals look faulted when they really arnt. I had a buck one year with a crooked blaze that when you looked at him from the front it made his head look like its tilted to the side. 
You dont have to worry about this in the purebred nubians but with alpines we have wattles, i have one doe who has one under her ear and the other under her throat, it makes her look lopsided and odd from the front.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa said:


> Thanks goathappy! Think I'll be able to do any good on the online goat show? :wink:
> 
> .


I think she'll do great


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! And she's coming tomorrow evening!!! :leap:


----------

